# rank these speaker packages



## markyboy14 (Nov 28, 2016)

hi could you please rank these speaker packages in order
elac unifi speaker package
svs prime speaker packag
roger sound labs cg24 packages
rbh impressions package
ascend acoustics rhythmic sub


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Oh man, that's a tough call. They each have their pros and cons. I would put the unifi speakers (made by Andrew Jones) at the bottom of the list but all the others sit together....Going to be a tough choice
It may come down to looks over sound quality between these choices.


----------



## JBrax (Oct 13, 2011)

The only ones on the list I've personally heard are the SVS Primes. I can tell you they sound fantastic for the price. I've read nothing but good in regards to the RSL's so if they offer free return shipping you might give them an in home demo.


----------

